# ThermoDomes - a heat applied dome type label



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

We got our thermodome samples today, and I attached them to the inside of some totes we are giving away at a conference on Tuesday.

Of course my photography doesnt do it justice  But these are domed and very shiney. Pretty darn cool. I think they would be an excellent product for someone who is trying to get their brand out there. These can be attached to the sleeves or bottom of the shirt. 

The website is www.thermodomes.com I dont have anything to do with this company, we found them at the indianapolis NBM show....but I got my samples today and Im *quite *impressed! So I thought Id share


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: ThermoDomes*

Ah yes, I remember meeting a guy from AZ at this year's Charlotte Printwear giving away ThermoDomes! I haven't used the samples I received from the show though they are a neat product.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

These look pretty neat. They need more closeup pictures of how the dome looks on their website.

Is it kind of glossy on top? Does the design go all the way to the top of the dome?


----------

